# Anybody going out?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Anybody plan on going out this week or weekend with this cold front? Sorry, I meant for this thread to be here on the NJ forum but accidently posted it on the MD/DE forum.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

My suggestion would be to go on a boat that offers reservations. This may limit you cause the reservation trips are usually the ones that leave at 1 am and return 16 hours later and cost $150 and up. We traveled 2 hrs to Point Pleasant, yesrerday 17 Jan, only to find that none of the boats sailed due to lack of fares. None of the boats in Belmar went out either. disappointment reigned.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the no-go David. I know how much you were looking forward to getting out there. I was hoping to hear that you were on the fish the whole trip and anticipating your report. Well with this cold front I am not surprised that any PB's went out due to lack of fare. Did you try fishing at the inlet at Point Pleasant? I here in Feb that the private charters do pretty well with cod in Montauk.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

we didn't fish any inlets. we only came prepared to fish with boat gear and had only one rod each. So it goes. We may try next week as the weather is suppoed to get warmer again and apparentky this is what it takes to get men to the boat these days.


----------

